# Bible w/out Chapter and verse markings



## Kevin Lewis

Does anybody know where I might be able to get a Bible that doesn't have chapter and verse markings?
I have found a couple places online that allow you to adjust settings to remove these when reading online, but I would like to have a hard copy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grizzlor

I also have been searching for such a bible without Chapters or Verses.

The only one I could find from my search is this The Books of The Bible | Home Page

The problem is that it is a bad translation the TNIV. I emailed the publisher and they said they did not have any plans to produce this bible with another translation.

So I have resorted to copying the text with E-Sword, about 10 chapters at a time limit, which will let you copy without Chapters and Verses and pasting into Word.

I am going to try to bind my own NT. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Kim G

I've been looking for the same thing, but I can't find anything except for what was already mentioned.


----------



## grizzlor

I have created an ESV version without Chapters, Verses, or Chapter Headings. I have asked permission from Crossway to print it but have not heard back yet. It looks like I can print it from Lulu.com for about $27. It is about 400 pages. If I can make it available to everyone I will.

I have been reading part of Luke which I printed out and love the way the text flows without the artificial interruptions. It is so easy to say, "Ok I have read my chapter for today". I find myself reading more.


----------



## Wannabee

Great comments Brad. I print out a book before I study it so that I can read it without artificial inturruptions. I also read the book to the congregation after the introduction, asking them to read along. We did it in Ephesians not too long ago and it worked out well. Luke's longer, and where I'll be this spring. I'll have to run through it a few times and see how I want to do it.

I know I've seen Bibles with the verses in the margins rather than in the text, but can't remember where. I think it might have been one of the paraphrases.


----------



## TsonMariytho

I think this is a really good idea. So I fired up my Python editor and whipped one together with some sources I had lying around (typesetting Bibles is a hobby of mine, particularly original language Bibles).

So if anyone uses the KJV 1611, here is a link to it...

[deleted]

Please be kind to my limited-bandwidth server, and save it to your computer and look at it there, instead of downloading it in your web browser any time you want to look at it! :^)

If anyone prefers to have one with breaks between the verses, let me know, since that wouldn't be difficult to add. There is actually reasonably good precedent for respecting the verse divisions in the Old Testament -- while the verse numbering is "new", it's my understanding that our very oldest manuscripts of the OT already showed verse divisions by means of whitespace. Somebody just added the chapters and numbers later.

Note: sharing a complete copy of a modern copyrighted translation would be a violation of copyright law. This bugs me, but it's the way things are.


----------



## grizzlor

TsonMariytho thanks for your post. 

Do you know if making a personal copy of a copyrighted translation would violate the law if you did not share? I do own a copy of the translation if that matters.


----------



## TsonMariytho

grizzlor said:


> TsonMariytho thanks for your post.
> 
> Do you know if making a personal copy of a copyrighted translation would violate the law if you did not share? I do own a copy of the translation if that matters.



That might depend on whom you ask.

But since you asked me... :^)

I think it falls within "fair use" if you own a copy of a copyrighted text, to create another copy for your own personal academic / Bible study purposes.


----------



## grizzlor

Good News from Crossway.



> Dear Brad,
> 
> Thank you for your request to make a personal copy of The Holy Bible, English Standard Version without chapter and verses. We are pleased to grant you permission to do so.
> 
> Please use this credit line: From The Holy Bible, English Standard Version copyright 2001 by Crossway Bibles, a publishing ministry of Good News Publishers. Used by permission. All rights reserved.
> 
> There will be no fee for the use of this material. This permission is for your own personal use and may not be distributed in any way.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in the ESV.


----------



## TsonMariytho

grizzlor said:


> Good News from Crossway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Brad,
> 
> Thank you for your request to make a personal copy of The Holy Bible, English Standard Version without chapter and verses. We are pleased to grant you permission to do so.
> 
> Please use this credit line: From The Holy Bible, English Standard Version copyright 2001 by Crossway Bibles, a publishing ministry of Good News Publishers. Used by permission. All rights reserved.
> 
> There will be no fee for the use of this material. This permission is for your own personal use and may not be distributed in any way.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in the ESV.
Click to expand...


I love those guys! It was such a delight when they agreed to let the ESV be distributed freely in E-Sword.

[dreaming]
Wouldn't it be nice if they took the next step, and opened it up for unlimited copying (while probably retaining a prohibition of derived works, e.g. the Jehovah's Witnesses can't revise and re-release).
[/dreaming]


----------

